# Ciconia



## John Browne (May 18, 2013)

Flemish dude employed by Italians.
















He was a transitional composer between the rhythmically complexity of the late 14th century and a newer harmonically smoother music that would come to dominate European music through the Renaissance.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The final sentence of the post above is interesting. Sometimes you hear people claim that Ciconia's music is Ars Subtilior, but if he was transitional, that may not be right. Is there anything he wrote with the same complexity as Solage's Fumeux fume, or whatever it's called?

Is there a book on Ars Subtilior and Ars Nova? One suitable for non-techies like me.


----------

